# [SOLVED]Installation atheros from github



## BSDUser (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi guys,
has anyone installed this module for wifi?
   https://github.com/Geramy/athp

I tried to run ./buid_modules but getting errors.


----------



## BSDUser (Mar 19, 2020)

i just read this https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/wifi-dont-run.74530/.
mark as solved


----------

